# filesystems don't dismount properly



## noodlefling (Mar 26, 2013)

I've been updating some systems and have found that somewhere between 9.0-RELEASE and 9.1-RELEASE, something changed that makes it so filesystems don't cleanly shut down during soft reboots.

I saw some similar issues discussed, but not this exact problem.

In /usr/src/UPDATING, I found some discussion of old and new ways to handle NFS.  It mentions the GENERIC kernel now includes the options NFSCL and NFSD, instead of the old options NFSCLIENT and NFSSERVER.

Is it possible to recompile with NFSCLIENT and NFSSERVER?  Does this even sound like a reasonable thing to try?

For the record, the comment in UPDATING that I'm referencing is chronologically before the release of 9.0, but I thought this might be a relatively simple test for what could be a really annoying problem to debug.


----------

